# Kutter von Norderney?



## moe7 (26. August 2012)

Hallo,

möchte die erste Septemberwoche mal wieder nach Norderney. War über 20 Jahre nicht mehr da und würde gerne angeln. 

Weiss zufällig jemand ob Kutter von Norderney aus fahren?
Über andere Angeltipps auf der Insel wäre ich auch dankbar 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## derporto (26. August 2012)

*AW: Kutter von Norderney?*

Vor ca. 10 Jahren bin ich von dort das letzte mal rausgefahren. Damals mit der MS Seepferdchen. Ob der Kutter noch fährt, weiß ich nicht. Aber mit dem Namen in der Hinterhand wirst du dich dort sicher erkundigen können.

Ansonsten habe ich auf Norderney auf der Seeseite zwischen den Buhnen (etwa auf Höhe Landschulheim) sowie an den gepflasterten Abschnitten vom Hafen an gut Butt gefangen. Zwar ausschließlich, dafür aber kaum Untermaßige. Angeln auf der Landseite der Insel macht aufgrund der hohen Watten keinen Sinn. Auch Wolfsbarsch wird an einer der hunderten Buhnen sicher gehen. Hier ist aber Geduld gefragt. 

Petri heil und ich bitte um Bericht.


----------



## adlerfisch (26. August 2012)

*AW: Kutter von Norderney?*

Moin,

von Norderney fährt kein Kutter mehr(Stand 2010).
Tipps: Brandungsangeln(an der weissen Düne) oder auf Spinnfischen bzw. Fliegenangeln auf Wolfsbarsch. 
Bin zu der Zeit auch auf der Insel.


----------



## derporto (26. August 2012)

*AW: Kutter von Norderney?*



adlerfisch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> von Norderney fährt kein Kutter mehr(Stand 2010).
> Tipps: Brandungsangeln(an der weissen Düne) oder auf Spinnfischen bzw. Fliegenangeln auf Wolfsbarsch.
> Bin zu der Zeit auch auf der Insel.


 
Mit Rute? Wenn ja, wie siehts mit Fängen aus?


----------



## adlerfisch (27. August 2012)

*AW: Kutter von Norderney?*

Nur mit Angel.

An der weissen Düne ist Blick aufs Wasser rechts ein großer Priel, da habe ich mit Brandungsgeschirr(60 -100 g Blei je nach Brandung) ganz gut Platte gefangen. Gelegentlich beisst auch schon mal ein Wolfsbarsch(bei mir nicht). 
Bei Wattwürmern ist selber graben angesagt; geht gut an der Segelschule.

Ansonsten war ich öfter auf den Buhnen auf der Westseite Spinnangeln(Höhe Meerbar und weiter südlich). Hier ist zwar auch Brandungsangeln möglich, aber es gibt sehr viele Krabben; für meinen Geschmack einfach zu viele. 
Gefangen habe ich dort diesen 60er Wolfsbarsch.


----------



## derporto (27. August 2012)

*AW: Kutter von Norderney?*



adlerfisch schrieb:


> Nur mit Angel.
> 
> An der weissen Düne ist Blick aufs Wasser rechts ein großer Priel, da habe ich mit Brandungsgeschirr(60 -100 g Blei je nach Brandung) ganz gut Platte gefangen. Gelegentlich beisst auch schon mal ein Wolfsbarsch(bei mir nicht).
> Bei Wattwürmern ist selber graben angesagt; geht gut an der Segelschule.
> ...


 
petri zu diesem wunderbaren fisch. ein traum, den ion der pfanne zu haben. halt uns mal auf dem laufenden was evtl. weitere fänge angeht.


----------

